# Poems about Love and Heart break



## paintingSkies (Nov 25, 2010)

The distance between us is so far	
Yet you are still in my thoughts you’re never too far,
What is it about you when we meet
You see right through me like no one can
And I am free to be authentic and real
To share my flaws and the things i truly feel.
I’ve resisted this magnetic pull between us
To stand by my conviction and beliefs.
I hope that someday when the time is right
We will cross path again and get a second try.
Slow and steady love, I’ll continually pray for you 
Because I love you too much that’s why I let you go.
It might not make sense to you,
But I trust the One who can make our dreams come true.
-paintingSkies

Post your poems here.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

_An admirer from afar...
The distance--a blink of an eye.
Statuesque I remain, never to reveal the weakened-self.

The actual ideally ought to change, or merely sustain wear from weather.
Grey skies ahead, the coming of thunder or snowy feathers?

The vagueness is of gain, expectancy never high
Never it will loose its reign.

What do I hear? A rare ring graces my ears.
Accompanied by a voice, smooth sending Kem's melodic tears to entertain missing memories.
An act of kindness, one I truly appreciate.
Grace my being with it.

The grey skies shall remain vague... time will inspire a new age _
© Copyright 2005 Leneé (UN: musique247 at Writing.Com). All rights reserved.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

semi-synTheTic OpiaTes


I waTch you like a LoTTery Win
I wash you wiTh LoVe first to get the Jolly Green Colour off of you
Your a whiTe angel now
ready to be desTroyed wiTh my birThs silVer spoon
I crush you like my enemy
no mercy
Now i grab the Harpoon
My Syringe sucks you up like a happy Child
Gay and LighT
My Brow bleeds wiThdrawal
my sweaT kisses the Volcano
the bubbling sluT
always ready to go
I Cool you under my Tap
my hand slighTly shakes
you are cool now....ready
I grab the pyThon he raps himself wiTh LoVe around my sTump
I Look for my Vein
DeaThs TribuTary
I find him again
hurT and angry
I donT care
I scar him again
I waTch you enTer like a child on the alTar
The blade above me
I shoot you in on full auTo
NirVana


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a cool idea, the Ts that is=)


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

DarkneSS


Waffen SS sTyle
I wake up in it
I sliTher off my bed..
looking for my Surreal LoVer
iT is Dark...


----------



## paintingSkies (Nov 25, 2010)

My love is fading...
Can't you see I'm calling for you
The distance between us so far and wide
I lie awake in my bed asking why
Every single moment that I breathe
Every star that falls as I sleep
Your face I see, your lips I kiss
My soul is dying, your face I miss
A memory so bitter yet so sweet
Be with me in this dark bliss.
-paintingSkies


----------



## paintingSkies (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm missing you to death
Nights like this when all I hear
is a tear drop
My mind refuse to forget yesterday
My heart refuse to move on
My feet refuse to walk forward
All because of you, love
All because of you....
I'm hanging on to a memory


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sleeping Zeus sonneT


I see the madneSS
My Wife
The Blond Germanic Amazonian Valkyrie
My GODLY Son TrisTan
Truly Noble Meekie
Yes BeauTiful Elise
We creaTed Them TogeTher
The Forbidden fruiT we TasTed 
we will neVer TasTe again
Our Cubs are All..
Their moThers Children
Their FaThers Babies
My Ex Bride..
We wonT


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Lemmy biTch


Hes goT iT righT
XXX..TTT
OOooo Yeaa...
SilVer sluT
I need a HoT One
All legs and Waffen SS Hollow Stick for You
I driVe it in Your PuSSy
Real Fuckin HoRRoR Show


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Tears of TrisTan 58


Yes,my Tears have each oTher my Son,TriTan
I have no one
The GalaxY was at Peace wiTh TriTan in House
Your MyThological ProweSS i would admire TriTan
ZeuSS Son has Found Hera..His moTher
I am Happy for You boTh
WaTch our beauTiful Son
You will always be
I cry Tears of TrisTan


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Waffen SS KiSSeS


I leT you run Omar
you Turn inTo the BulleT
You spin and dance like an anT colony at WAR
I lean oVer You
my sweaT KiSSeS your EYES
always the EYES
I make Them uniTe..
MarTyr of deaTh
No Virgins waiTing
You Killed Michael Fukker
I wriTe your deaTh Poem
Alone


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Surreal Snake 
I Remember


Dead Soldiers Almond Eyes
the way they cluTch the dirT
Pieces of Bodies
I pick you up Mikey
and puT you in a Pail
I am Sorry


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

sliTher


Like a Surreal Snake
I crawl everywhere
looking for a maTe
I find her
in the easT coast of Conscience
I Do


----------

